# Стоит ли покупать такой инструмент?



## TokarevAcc (30 Дек 2011)

Нужен для игры в ансамбле, небольшой.
Остановился на этом:





Стоит ли покупать?


----------



## zet10 (30 Дек 2011)

Нет!Не стоит.


----------



## Евгений51 (31 Дек 2011)

Не стоит. Начнёте играть, и, он посыпится.


----------



## TokarevAcc (4 Янв 2012)

Купил по дешевке.
Восстановил.
Почистил, настроил..


----------



## zet10 (4 Янв 2012)

*TokarevAcc*,
Молодец!))TokarevAcc писал:


> Почистил, настроил..


Как лампу Алладина...
Вопрос только зачем задавали?Покупали инструмент для игры или для того что б "почистить"?...
Если второй вариант,то загадывайте желание,можно вызывать ДЖИНА!


----------

